# Amt chevelle pro street



## Nask (Sep 20, 2021)

1


----------



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

Hello Nask,

nice to "meet" you and great that you made that step to introduce your model! Yes, you are in the right forum!

Your Chevelle looks hot and I like what you turned it into. Don´t think too much about being "correct" considering period, realism or even logic. Do your thing! I went through that process myself, reasoning about if everything on my model was correct. Forget it. The more you build, the better you get and your self assurance will grow.

One advice about changing the decals: It can get more messy..... And if you regard this model as a statement of your current skills, your will accept its flaws. I personally never touch my older models. 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Nask (Sep 20, 2021)

Andy Oldenburg said:


> Hello Nask,
> 
> nice to "meet" you and great that you made that step to introduce your model! Yes, you are in the right forum!
> 
> ...


Hi Andy,

Thanks so much for your feedback, I really appreciate it, and considering what you said I might just leave it as it is and start my next build.

it’s good to know that I don’t have to worry too much about being period correct and all. Thanks again : )


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

A nice build @Nask Like @Andy Oldenburg notes dont worry so much about being period correct. Sponsorship and their contingency stickers changed over time in the racing world.


----------



## Nask (Sep 20, 2021)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> A nice build @Nask Like @Andy Oldenburg notes dont worry so much about being period correct. Sponsorship and their contingency stickers changed over time in the racing world.


Hi Milton,

Thanks for your message it’s good to know they changed over time thanks for the info, I definitely feel more relaxed about the decals now cheers!


----------



## Nask (Sep 20, 2021)

Added some more decals flowing your advice guys, I think it’s looks better now thanks again! : )


----------



## Nask (Sep 20, 2021)

This is gona be my next build .. got a doner chevelle kit so may as well use it .. chevelle pro stock twin motor concept


----------



## Nask (Sep 20, 2021)

Some pics of previous build before I painted and decalled it .. hopefully my next paint job will be a lot smoother!


----------



## Nask (Sep 20, 2021)

2


----------



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

Are those 2 scoops on the charger?


----------



## Nask (Sep 20, 2021)

Andy Oldenburg said:


> Are those 2 scoops on the charger?


Yeah I put 2 on one charger. Just aesthetic wouldn’t be functional right?

Put the pipes on to carry the air but suppose one wouldn’t handle two blowers.

Seen every episode of street racers that’s about the extent of my drag racing knowledge lol.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

It could be functional with the right plumbing. I cant see were the pipes terminate now but potentially the top intake could hold a turbo of some type....

That would compromise the super charger somewhat because of the internal structure changes required that would reduce its volume and compressor output though....


----------



## Nask (Sep 20, 2021)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> It could be functional with the right plumbing. I cant see were the pipes terminate now but potentially the top intake could hold a turbo of some type....
> 
> That would compromise the super charger somewhat because of the internal structure changes required that would reduce its volume and compressor output though....


Very interesting thanks!

The pipes are curved at the ends back round into the charger (very messy not glued just held with sticky tac).

I bought two 1/25 engines so could have put two chargers side by side perhaps. One on top of the other looked too tall for my liking, have seen that done for real though not sure if it’s just for show.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

The ones I have seen with stacked super chargers were mostly for show and hides the other plumbing and sometimes carburetors on regular intakes at the bottom. Sort of a large (and expensive) air cleaner housing.

The way you have it set up will also work as it would represent twin turbos (or even 4 of them) housed within the super charger housing. And your current plumbing would work. Another expensive undertaking but does give the engine builder a place to mount the extra turbos in a compact but still functional set up.
.


----------



## Nask (Sep 20, 2021)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> The ones I have seen with stacked super chargers were mostly for show and hides the other plumbing and sometimes carburetors on regular intakes at the bottom. Sort of a large (and expensive) air cleaner housing.
> 
> The way you have it set up will also work as it would represent twin turbos (or even 4 of them) housed within the super charger housing. And your current plumbing would work. Another expensive undertaking but does give the engine builder a place to mount the extra turbos in a compact but still functional set up.
> .


Thats awesome thanks! Makes me wanna go back and finish it properly paint the interior etc. Just a shame about the body paint. 👍


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

The engine builders really wouldnt care what the body or interior looked like only the E/T slip numbers....


----------



## Nask (Sep 20, 2021)

3


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Then again black and orange always looks good together! 🤙


----------

